# My 2013 Promo



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys, just finished this. Hope you like it!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very disturbing! love it.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats creepy Brad!
Nicely done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy moly, that's impressive! Seriously, you must do videos for a living.

Great choice of actor for the narration.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

The love the characters you have assembled for your promo, they look simply amazing!!! You always do such a professional job editing your videos. Outstanding work!
That being said, I think the idea of a little girl doing the narration might have made it even creepier.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Jack Mac said:


> The love the characters you have assembled for your promo, they look simply amazing!!! You always do such a professional job editing your videos. Outstanding work!
> That being said, I think the idea of a little girl doing the narration might have made it even creepier.


I have an idea for another promo with a little girl. Just waiting on the actress to do the read for me.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice , great preview of your haunt . Lots of atmosphere . Your characters and story would make an interesting movie.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy crap, that was creepy! You did a wonderful job on the promo.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That was really amazing!!!! Love the narrator.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

wicked good!!


----------



## cloudtoucher1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Goosebumps! Love the way your female tilts her head just so--makes her look terrifyingly sadistic.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Shivers!!! That was great!


----------



## RazCactus (Sep 19, 2013)

Well done! That was awesome and spooky. The poetic narrative was a great touch.


----------



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow ... i like


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Really fantastic! Love it!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Holy moly, that's impressive! Seriously, you must do videos for a living.
> 
> Great choice of actor for the narration.


I do! And thanks everyone!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

loved everything about it. very impressive


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Heebie jeebies! Nice promo, Brad!


----------



## spankyr1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Absolutely Awesome!! I loved it!


----------



## RoseHillManor (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow that was great narration, makes me want to fly to you! Great job!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Apr 29, 2013)

Just watched this (very scary), then went to your site and watched the documentary vid, then was compelled to do a couple of searches on "Mortimer Frankk," "Port Union, Ontario," just to make sure...  

So in other words, what a completely fantastic job on both of them. Creeptastic!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

talkingcatblues said:


> Just watched this (very scary), then went to your site and watched the documentary vid, then was compelled to do a couple of searches on "Mortimer Frankk," "Port Union, Ontario," just to make sure...
> 
> So in other words, what a completely fantastic job on both of them. Creeptastic!


Haha. That was the intent, so thanks! There's more of the story coming on the Facebook page, so tune in!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yes...! That's a good one..NICE work


----------



## falon810 (Sep 3, 2013)

You nailed it. that was awesome. Gave me goose bumps watching. Awesome job


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Wicked!!! Love that!

btw- I think I have a small crush on your narrator.  Very sexy in an evil way.  Just my type.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Holy crap man! That'll keep me out of the woods!!


----------

